# Offset



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a $1400 budget for a new offset, not a dollar more because that is the high side. I have researched and researched looking for a good offset. I am currently cooking on a Lyfe Tyme, but need some more space. What say the forum on choices? I think my budget limits me a lot, but I am looking for a 20x40 or 20x36.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Get the xl egg and be done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

I got mine from Big Bear Pits, a little over $1400. Best decision I have made. But(don't dis me Joe), check out the pits at Buccee's. They are not built as good but they are pretty decent.


----------



## 3pairs12 (Aug 27, 2015)

Check out Mongobuilt pits on Face book



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

jreynolds said:


> I have a $1400 budget for a new offset, not a dollar more because that is the high side. I have researched and researched looking for a good offset. I am currently cooking on a Lyfe Tyme, but need some more space. What say the forum on choices? I think my budget limits me a lot, but I am looking for a 20x40 or 20x36.


Where do you live would help a lot. If you live around Houston I would be glad to help you. My name is Dale and here is my email [email protected] or you can call me 281-412-3790.

Just trying to help.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in the Sugar Land area.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

randeg said:


> I got mine from Big Bear Pits, a little over $1400. Best decision I have made. But(don't dis me Joe), check out the pits at Buccee's. They are not built as good but they are pretty decent.


Met with Joe and put a deposit down for a 20x36. Looking forward to cooking in it.


----------



## babyd1971 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have this All Season 48x20. Its a great pit, and list for $1200. I love mine!
https://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/ProductDisplay.aspx/1664_48_X20__BBQ_with_FIREBOX_(3_16)


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm waiting on my Pitmaker Sniper to be finished. A little over-budget, but I haven't seen an offset smoker that compares as far as insulation, efficiency, and craftsmanship. 

Wish I could afford the trailer with the vault and everything.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a great choice. You will love it.


----------



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

https://pitsbyjj.com/?product=jj-20x30-smoker


----------



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

https://pitsbyjj.com/?product=jj-20x36-smoker-rfb

realized I posted a 20x30 earlier... here is a 20x36.

I have not purchased one yet but once I get up the extra cash I plan on it. these are really nice pits...


----------



## TWJ (Mar 29, 2012)

X2 on Pitsbyjj, love mine


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

I looked at JJ's and was impressed and was going to pull the trigger, then I found Big Bear Pits. I felt there was more value, very little wait and the guys building them had a passion for the build and the finished product.

Nothing against JJ's pits, just more comfortable talking to Joe and Kenny about the pit. Didn't get that feeling at JJ's.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*She's home*

Got her home and getting seasoned. Thanks to Joe and Kenny, you guys build a heck of pit.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Lyfe Tyme*

I have a 14 mo old 40x20 Lyfe Tyme with the upright smoker and offset fire box/ grill. Baffled to help temp regulation. Weighs 700 lbs. I'll sell for $1250. Lake LBJ area. Just too big for what I need.
[email protected]
:texasflag


----------

